# Plot box for two L5 12"s



## garyutk (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering if someone out the there could help me out by plotting a box for two 12" dual 4 ohm kicker L5 subs in a single slot port box. i would really appreciate it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


>


Chad, I swear you make me laugh so much!!


----------



## garyutk (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriously why waste your time with crap like that, all I'm trying to do is get a little help.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

garyutk said:


> Seriously why waste your time with crap like that, all I'm trying to do is get a little help.


ain't gonna get it.

You REALLY expect someone to go hunt down the specs? Throw a bone man, and don't be a dickhead, you are probably one of those twits hat have had everything handed to you, **** does not fly here.

You gave us no size constraints, no specs nothing.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

What size enclosure? What port area? What port length? These are things you might want to include in your question also.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

chad said:


>


mad slammage yo!


----------



## garyutk (Feb 26, 2010)

TREETOP I appreciate the reply but someone was able to help me out. As for you Chad, I apologize for asking a simple question. The smart thing on your behalf would have been to just not have said anything. It's apparently obvious you don't have anything better to do then to be a dick, which you seem to be very good at. I was just told that this was a good place to get some help, but it surely doesn't seem that way. But I appreciate the picture


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Listen gary, someone can't "plot" your drivers without some very basic information. Ask a stupid question...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

comedy gold

http://www.linearteam.dk/


----------



## garyutk (Feb 26, 2010)

All I was looking to see if someone would help me out. I would provide what ever information was needed, regardless someone out there hit me up and was able to help.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I would have hosted up and posted the plots in the time it took me go generate my original plot, which is actually pretty realistic, I freehanded a vented enclosure alignment quite well


----------



## garyutk (Feb 26, 2010)

well thanks for the feedback.....really appreciated


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

chad said:


>


I take it tonight is shop night since you missed last night? 

Ladies and gentlemen, brace yourselves for some breaking news.














*CHAD IS DRUNK*

I'm sorry, I'm in tears right now.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

MiniVanMan said:


> I take it tonight is shop night since you missed last night?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, brace yourselves for some breaking news.
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmmm Bourbon!


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

For the OP

LinearTeam

Unibox - Unified Box Modeler Loudspeaker Design Software

Take your pick, I like Unibox, but WinISD is quite a bit simpler. These are free, so feel free to play around with them.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> For the OP
> 
> LinearTeam
> 
> ...


There you go.

OP, you have to understand that all around you there are tools to do it properly yourself. Just just about everything with this hobby, its not hard to learn how to do it. 

WinISDpro is my weapon of choice.

I'll throw up a design for the F of it in a bit...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I hate Kicker square subs. They need massive ported boxes to do anything near flat response. 

So, 9 cubic feet before porting, 28hz tune, port is 12"x6"x20.42" Knock yourself out.


Oh, if that seems absurd, then you can build a "boom-boom" box, which apparently is what these subs were made for unless you have oodles of box space. That would be 6 cubes before porting, tuned to 35hz, that would be a 12x5x15.5 port. 

You can also use passive radiators, which is like a port without the port space, and you tune w/ mass. 

Sealed, you can do a 4 cubic foot box (not including the subs themselves) and run a decent response. 

In all these situations, polyfil stuff 1lb per 1 cubic foot of box.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

IB is also a great idea for these subs.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> IB is also a great idea for these subs.


Especially a car trunk, which isn't really IB in most situations. 

In fact, that might be a good excuse for a sub like this.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MiniVanMan said:


> I take it tonight is shop night since you missed last night?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, brace yourselves for some breaking news.
> 
> ...


I was sober, I'm too lazy when drunk 

Pulled a shopnight Friday, had things I HAD to get done "around the shop" therefore... well... yesterday was river recovery.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

chad said:


>


I bet youd have to make up your own T/S parameters to get a kicker to have response smooth as that.
usually it is a big boob lying down


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

big enclosure. no size limitations


----------

